# Having Trouble Removing Bella Tags



## BeyondMaternity (Dec 12, 2006)

So I got some Bella Ladies Tees (sheer ones if that matters), and I tried removing the labels. I can not figure out a way to not rip the seam in the back of the neck AND get the entire tag out. I used a seam ripper from the top of the tags and also tried from underneath. 

If I just try cutting the tag as close as I can to leave the seam intact, I get fraying from the stub. I can not leave the non-Brand tag part in as I am changing the sizing. Does anyone have success with removing Bella tags? I was hoping to do "tagless" labels and not have to sew at all (fix seams or sew in a new label). I will probably end up just cutting as close as I can and going with woven labels over the stub, but I was hoping to not deal with the sewing.

The Bella Tees are the 4oz sheer ones. Does anyone know if "tagless" labels would be visible through these tops in the back at the neck? If so, then maybe woven is my only option.

Thanks for any help you all can offer!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

BeyondMaternity said:


> The Bella Tees are the 4oz sheer ones. Does anyone know if "tagless" labels would be visible through these tops in the back at the neck?


I haven't tested, but it's pretty likely. Even 5.4-5.6oz shirts can show through if the ink colour is darker than the fabric (which it needs to be if it's to be seen on lighter garment colours).


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Bella tags, but they all are sewn on basically the same. What I did to remove the care label from the neck, was to use what you mentioned, (a seam ripper), and sometimes an exacto-knife. I ripped the seam large enough to insert my woven label, and closed it up with black white, or nylon thread, for thread colors that I didn't have. You could do the same, and just re-sew the seam with matching thread, or clear nylon thread. 
Then you could do what ever you wanted, woven label, or label transfer. 

I personally think that leaving bits of the manufacturers label would'nt be a good look for you in terms of retailers, or buyers, especially If you are trying to grow a brand. Details, details, details. I just think that it would make your company look a lot better, If the only thing that the consumer saw when looking at your products construction, is YOUR LABEL, YOUR INFO, YOUR GRAPHICS, YOUR...... Get It?


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

I was having the same problem, but after i just cut the entire seam i saw that the bella tags are a single tag and are sewn in on two parts so you would have to pull the seam all the way out to release the tag. i just remove the entire tag and have mine sewn in like there's.


----------

